# forget it i can't paste the damn thing!!



## luckydog (Jul 9, 2003)

Went out on the search for wildlife one day and what better place to search than a zoo.

Lined up for a shot, looking through the view finder and then "BAM!!!"


----------



## Darfion (Jul 9, 2003)

A cross in a box eh?


----------



## luckydog (Jul 9, 2003)

We regret to announce that the image link is not available. Please replace brain cells and try again 

Rotten link won't work now! Grrrrr


----------



## luckydog (Jul 10, 2003)

See what happens this time!!! I can see the image when i open the forum, how 'bout you???


----------



## Dew (Jul 10, 2003)

cant see it


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 15, 2003)

It just struck me that maybe the unsuccessful post is the blooper?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 15, 2003)

you might be trying to hotlink from a restricting website.  try snapfish.com to host your pics.


md


----------



## John A (Jul 15, 2003)

It must be an Australian thing ..... I'm having the same trouble as Luckydog. 
I uploaded a few shots to Snapfish, so far so good, next I clicked on the one I was going to post here to get the URL ..... No URL in preferences ....Duh!!
OK, I thought maybe Snapfish likes IE rather than Netscape, tried IE & WALLAH!!! preferences showed the URL which I copied. Things were looking better.
I followed the posting directions to the letter, but nothing appeared, just the icon that shows on Luckydog's post.
Any suggestions?  :?


----------



## manda (Jul 26, 2003)

Are you right clicking the pic and then going to properties?
the url should be there
snapfish URL's suck and are very long and numbery.
PM me if you're still having troubles John.


----------



## photong (Aug 8, 2003)

Just right click on the red x and then go to the properties, copy the URL and paste it into the browser. Then you'll be able to see it, and you forever should as long as you do not delete your Internet files  (so that's why you can see the image and others can't)

I can't tell what it is btw  Did it jump out at you?


----------



## Lula (Aug 12, 2003)

looks weird
 :roll:


----------

